# No patience.....



## Lobstah (Jan 25, 2012)

Ordered from ATTITUDE yesterday  have gotten email dispatched not even 12 hours into order.....  Ordered  H.O.S.  big bang feminized, and got a free one from dinafem  sweet deep grapefruit  feminized..  big bang will be the outdoor grow this summer.... i really like my new attitude and thanks to a lot of you on this site....      Thanks a Bunch  y,all  being taught


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

right on right on, my brown. :cool2: They are indeed a great company w/ great customer service and quick turnaround. Course I'd never visit their site nor buy from them, found out they sell some sort of "souvenir" seeds that turned out to be....ssshh....cannabis...:rofl:

just kiddin', bud. that's awesome, they are very professional imo, and will always get my business.

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## Lobstah (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks 7,  im feeling the same way. cant wait for order to show in mail...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

Maine taught said:
			
		

> thanks 7, im feeling the same way. cant wait for order to show in mail...


 
8 daze to the west coast! gotta love it.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 26, 2012)

You know, I have never ordered from them but they sent me a real nice church key/keychain.  I have an account, but haven't ordered yet.  I thought that was a great thing and they will get all of my business in the future.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 26, 2012)

PP :rofl:


----------



## Lobstah (Jan 31, 2012)

this is real fast shipping to east coast 5 working days, gotta love it. thanks got a real fine attitude now... the summer grow is lookin good.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

congrats M-t now get those beans a popping


----------



## Lobstah (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks duck, they will be popping in two weeks, getting the veg closet dun this weekend.


----------

